# Can we delete threads again?



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I went looking for a thread I posted in yesterday and it's gone.

I am going to try and delete this one and see if we can now delete threads we start again if it's still here tomorrow


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

It must have worked because I don't see the thread anywhere.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What thread are you talking about?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you talking about Ella's thread? She asked one of the mods to delete her thread because she felt that the responses were too harsh.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Are you talking about Ella's thread? She asked one of the mods to delete her thread because she felt that the responses were too harsh.


Is Ella back? I haven't seen her posting in quite awhile.


----------



## SuperConfusedHusband (Mar 19, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Are you talking about Ella's thread? She asked one of the mods to delete her thread because she felt that the responses were too harsh.


I miss her! If that's the reason she left, then we should talk to her. 
It's not personal, we are just slapping emotions onto facts.

Sigh...Ella come back.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> Are you talking about Ella's thread? She asked one of the mods to delete her thread because she felt that the responses were too harsh.


Oh - yes that's the one. I will have to keep that in mind, that we can make that request, next time I don't like the answers.
@SuperConfusedHusband, I am sure she's still here. She always deletes what she posts.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She'll likely be back again at some point, hoping that a new group of posters not familiar with her story will have something different to say other than what she's heard for years from those of us who are familiar with her story. 

Cultural considerations will keep her where she is and her son will continue to be in the middle of the turmoil.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

happy as a clam said:


> Is Ella back? I haven't seen her posting in quite awhile.


She was back very briefly. Same story as before. And she didn't like what she was, again, hearing.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Openminded said:


> She'll likely be back again at some point, hoping that a new group of posters not familiar with her story will have something different to say other than what she's heard for years from those of us who are familiar with her story.
> 
> Cultural considerations will keep her where she is and her son will continue to be in the middle of the turmoil.


 @Hope1964 @SuperConfusedHusband @happy as a clam

I don't have a son, no children at all, but hello. I wasn't gone because of anyone else's comments, not at all. I've been having medical issues. And emotional ones. My therapist found out I'd lost 15 pounds in 4 weeks and has put me in eating disorder treatment. My husband and my parents have been a godsend for me since then. But when I am here, I'm more than happy to help and offer comfort to anyone who needs me to. I'm not the sort to up-and-leave out of sheer defensiveness. The idea in itself is rather presumptuous, I think. I may not like everyone's opinions, but there's bound to be a suffering person out there who has need of them, and that's more important than being liked.


----------



## Seasong (Mar 1, 2012)

There is another Ella! Ella with some numbers after her name. She had deleted all of her own threads going back a few years,

Ella, may you continue to thrive with good support from your therapist (and medical team) and your loving husband and family! And certainly your own determination!


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Seasong said:


> There is another Ella! Ella with some numbers after her name. She had deleted all of her own threads going back a few years,
> 
> Ella, may you continue to thrive with good support from your therapist (and medical team) and your loving husband and family! And certainly your own determination!


Oh, I see. I was a little confused. SuperConfusedHusband PMed me asking me where I went and that people were saying I'd gone off the grid or something.


----------



## SuperConfusedHusband (Mar 19, 2017)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> Oh, I see. I was a little confused. SuperConfusedHusband PMed me asking me where I went and that people were saying I'd gone off the grid or something.


Hey I worry! LOL SOrry for the confusion from a Confused Husband LOL


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

EllaSuaveterre said:


> @Hope1964 @SuperConfusedHusband @happy as a clam
> 
> I don't have a son, no children at all, but hello. I wasn't gone because of anyone else's comments, not at all. I've been having medical issues. And emotional ones. My therapist found out I'd lost 15 pounds in 4 weeks and has put me in eating disorder treatment. My husband and my parents have been a godsend for me since then. But when I am here, I'm more than happy to help and offer comfort to anyone who needs me to. I'm not the sort to up-and-leave out of sheer defensiveness. The idea in itself is rather presumptuous, I think. I may not like everyone's opinions, but there's bound to be a suffering person out there who has need of them, and that's more important than being liked.


I can't say I'm surprised that you think this is all about you though.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> I can't say I'm surprised that you think this is all about you though.


That sounded... cranky.

Was it?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> That sounded... cranky.
> 
> Was it?


No not really  My hubby is acting like a lost puppy today because of his suspension from work and keeps bugging me, but I am mostly just ignoring him.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

Hope1964 said:


> No not really  My hubby is acting like a lost puppy today because of his suspension from work and keeps bugging me, but I am mostly just ignoring him.


Oh dear. Why are you ignoring him? I won't press for details about his suspension, but that sounds like a terrible and stressful thing for you both to be going through. I hope the best for you, that you'll both come out of this situation financially and emotionally okay. I'm sure you're very stressed or at the prospect of having less (or no) money, so I can understand completely why you'd want to withdraw and be alone. But perhaps it would be good for you both to talk about it? You could calmly explain to him why you feel frustrated/overwhelmed/scared and why those feelings are making you want to isolate yourself. If you can, tell him what you need from him, how you need him to comfort and support you, and ask him how he needs you to comfort and support him. I wish you all the luck.


----------



## Seasong (Mar 1, 2012)

@Hope1964 , someone else sent her a pm, thinking this was about her.


----------

